# Merida eone-sixty 900



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

I've really got the bug to add one of these to the stable but Merida doesn't sell in the US. I've even tried some UK shops and they say they're sold out. Does anyone actually have one of these? Where did you get it? Feedback?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Definitely one of the best looking and well speced Ebike out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

